
OpenStreetCam - albertzeyer
https://www.openstreetcam.org/
======
mrguyorama
When I attempt to use this web page on a modern macbook, in firefox, I see
massive graphical glitches.

I also find it incredibly difficult to understand what this is. The nav bar
desperately needs an "About" page, describing what this project is, what the
goals are, and how I can help. Even the blog tab did not have the answers I'm
looking for

